# Transducer replacement



## Badxrine (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a 22' Center Console Trophy Pro boat. My transducer has a crack in the case and I need to replace it. Not sure how to change out the unit as for as re-running the control cable from the center console to the stern since all the control cable is run with all my other control wiring and steering controls under my deck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

cut the old one at the rear of the boat and tape it SECURELY to the end of the new one and pull it to the console. pull the old one out and new one in.


----------



## quickrick (Aug 10, 2009)

Cut the old transducer cable @ the transducer and tie the new transducer cable end to it. Use tape or similar to keep joint as smooth & small as possible. With a helper you can pull/feed the new cable right in place of the old one.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Tie a rope to the connector, them pull from the transducer side carefully. Once through the tubes you will see the rope, tie the new transducer end to the rope and pull rope on the other side until new cable is through.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Tie a rope to the connector, them pull from the transducer side carefully. Once through the tubes you will see the rope, tie the new transducer end to the rope and pull rope on the other side until new cable is through.


X2 i recently did this on my 21ft cc


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have done exactly this at least a dozen times, Make sure it is smooth and try a test(move back and forth) with old cable first to make sure there is no bind, IMO there is no need to pull a rope through and go through the motions twice when you can complete it once.



quickrick said:


> Cut the old transducer cable @ the transducer and tie the new transducer cable end to it. Use tape or similar to keep joint as smooth & small as possible. With a helper you can pull/feed the new cable right in place of the old one.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Tie a rope to the connector, them pull from the transducer side carefully. Once through the tubes you will see the rope, tie the new transducer end to the rope and pull rope on the other side until new cable is through.


This, with one option - instead of the rope just tie the new transducer plug directly to the freshly cut end where the transducer was and save a step. Start by first wrapping the old cable with some electrical tape and make it tight. Without cutting the tape wrap the new plugged end that will go into the unit and make sure it's tight and try to wrap the tape and ends to where it's pretty smooth (think about it hanging up).

Pull gently and if it hangs up try o work it out/pull but don't pull too hard.

Since it sounds like you don't have one already, might want to attach a nylon rope also so you have it there should you need it in the future.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, we posted at the exact same time and said the same thing, classic. Save a step was my theme. been there and done that. LOL



ReelWork said:


> This, with one option - instead of the rope just tie the new transducer plug directly to the freshly cut end where the transducer was and save a step. Start by first wrapping the old cable with some electrical tape and make it tight. Without cutting the tape wrap the new plugged end that will go into the unit and make sure it's tight and try to wrap the tape and ends to where it's pretty smooth (think about it hanging up).
> 
> Pull gently and if it hangs up try o work it out/pull but don't pull too hard.
> 
> Since it sounds like you don't have one already, might want to attach a nylon rope also so you have it there should you need it in the future.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

just epoxy the crack


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Before pulling in the new cable rub regular dishwashing soap on the new cable, will reduce alot of friction when pulling the new cable.


----------

